# Intro



## Nick Laszlo (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone!  I'm a 49-year-old fitness freak with DEXA-confirmed 5.1% bodyfat, trying to get down to like 4.5% over the next week and a half.  Any tips or suggestions on breaking through this barrier?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Nick Laszlo* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome, you are one lean machine


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## sudoe (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi there.


----------



## Darkcity (Apr 22, 2011)

sweet man thats a great body fat % dam! and welcome to the board


----------



## eyeofdestiny (Apr 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## superman39 (Apr 23, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Danmaster06 (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome bro. Try some clen, yohimbe or just eat leaner but I'm sure you've heard those before, good to have you aboard.


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Hey.


----------

